# There's SO MUCH Pokemon rule 34, but why?



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 13, 2018)

A new video by Lockstin & Gnoggin came out a half hour ago.
Let's have a discussion.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 13, 2018)

I originally didn't know incineroar existed until Smash. Since I never watched nor brought Pokemon Sun and Moon.
Now I actually want to smash him.

And you know what, i've noticed that for me it has been the fire Pokemon that are the most fuckable.
I guess they're the "sexy type".

As for why theres actually a lot of Pokemon Rule34.
Because they're basically animals. And we are furries... Which are anthro animals...
It should've been seen coming from light years away.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 13, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I originally didn't know incineroar existed until Smash. Since I never watched nor brought Pokemon Sun and Moon.
> Now I actually want to smash him.
> 
> And you know what, i've noticed that for me it has been the fire Pokemon that are the most fuckable.
> ...


He does talk about the humans, too.
Go watch the video ;D


----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 13, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> He does talk about the humans, too.
> Go watch the video ;D


that feel when you catch someone on their BS.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm a huge Pokemon fan
My friends keeps asking me which pokemon is the most fuckable.

I keep telling them I see Pokemons as animals and I can't sexualize them. It feels like Beastiality to me


----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 13, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm a huge Pokemon fan
> My friends keeps asking me which pokemon is the most fuckable.
> 
> I keep telling them I see Pokemons as animals and I can't sexualize them. It feels like Beastiality to me
> ...



Alot of pokemon can concent. like gardevoir, mewtwo, mew any psychic pokemon really, and some others that have an understanding of complex
emotions & words.

anyway, the videos on the humans in pokemon, not just the pokemon.

prob should of watched it first before commenting.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 13, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> Alot of pokemon can concent. like gardevoir, mewtwo, mew any psychic pokemon really, and some others that have an understanding of complex
> emotions & words.
> 
> anyway, the videos on the humans in pokemon, not the pokemon.
> ...


... it talks about both lol


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 13, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> He does talk about the humans, too.
> Go watch the video ;D


Yeah, but I don't beat my meat to humans to care much.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'm a huge Pokemon fan
> My friends keeps asking me which pokemon is the most fuckable.
> 
> I keep telling them I see Pokemons as animals and I can't sexualize them. It feels like Beastiality to me


Yeah, but what if you didn't dodge the question and answered anyway despite it feeling like bestiality?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 13, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Yeah, but I don't beat my meat to humans to care much.


Still part of the topic.
It's about Pokemon as a whole, not just the creatures.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 13, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Yeah, but I don't beat my meat to humans to care much.
> 
> 
> Yeah, but what if you didn't dodge the question and answered anyway despite it feeling like bestiality?



Hey, aslong as its legal its legal!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 13, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> Hey, aslong as its legal its legal!


That's the spirit!



Prometheus_Fox said:


> Still part of the topic.
> It's about Pokemon as a whole, not just the creatures.


True, but I'm just putting in my cent for the creatures.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 13, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> That's the spirit!



The only reason Real world Bestiality is Illegal and taboo.  well two reasons.
1: The bible says so (but it also says that about being gay so *shrug*)
2: They cannot concent.

its not because a different species, or humans wouldn't purposely try to make
animal hybrids naturally like Mules & Ligers


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 13, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> its not because a different species, or humans wouldn't purposely try to make
> animal hybrids naturally like Mules & Ligers


We will probably achieve this like Cyberpunk 2020/2077's exotics: DNA therapy.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 13, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> We will probably achieve this like Cyberpunk 2020/2077's exotics: DNA therapy.



I had a theory Awhile ago About using A virus to change and alter the human body.

WE have cripsr We COULD do it today!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 13, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> I had a theory Awhile ago About using A virus to change and alter the human body.
> 
> WE have cripsr We COULD do it today!


Except CRISPr has a propensity to cause cancer in human cells right now.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 13, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Except CRISPr has a propensity to cause cancer in human cells right now.



thats why we get the cure for the cancer!

we have the tech for that too! (for a few years) 

but they can't monetize it, so they can't put it in stores.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Dec 14, 2018)

isn't freaking obvious? alot of them have designs that lend themselves to easy humanizing. case in point:







don't tell me you don't wanna smash that?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 14, 2018)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> isn't freaking obvious? alot of them have designs that lend themselves to easy humanizing. case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering most Gardevoir are male and I'm pretty gay with a taste for feminine features...


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Dec 14, 2018)

love me them bishe bois!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 14, 2018)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> isn't freaking obvious? alot of them have designs that lend themselves to easy humanizing. case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Not wanting to smash a big strong buffed cat.




Get on my level.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Dec 14, 2018)

both are good in their own  beautiful ways.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 14, 2018)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> both are good in their own  beautiful ways.


Indeed.
Can't compare the two as both would yield completely different experiences.


----------



## Aznig (Dec 14, 2018)

Thing Pokémon are attractive? What...? That’s jus-


Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> >Not wanting to smash a big strong buffed cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-oh. I take that back :V


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 14, 2018)

If "you're an adult and you still play X?" is asked, I think it's reasonable to guess that X is rule34'd in some way, direct correlation aside.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 14, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> If "you're an adult and you still play X?" is asked, I think it's reasonable to guess that X is rule34'd in some way, direct correlation aside.


There's a reason it's *RULE* 34.
If it exists, there's porn of it.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Dec 14, 2018)

no exceptions!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 15, 2018)

Because GameFreak knows that furbait sells


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 15, 2018)

My very first post on these forums.


Rant said:


> Anything dealing with pokemon.
> 
> You fucking animals how could you?!!! Not the Eevee! Please!!





Slytherin Umbreon said:


> So I was going to wait until I actually bothered to make an Avatar before joining, but the timing here is glory.
> 
> Draw me like one of your French Eevees.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 15, 2018)

Because people are deranged and we live in a world of sin.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 15, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Because people are deranged and we live in a world of sin.


Every stray god we fromther fur day.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 15, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Every stray god we fromther fur day.



_"Do you think that God stays in heaven because he too lives in fear of what he has created?" -_Romero from Mini Spies 2: The island of lost dreams


----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 15, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> _"Do you think that God stays in heaven because he too lives in fear of what he has created?" -_Romero from Mini Spies 2: The island of lost dreams


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Dec 15, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> 2: They cannot concent.


they can just to eachother but im pretty sure its cause you cant actually prove that they did thus why people tend to only get charged with bestiality 

though imo if porn shows that those involved can consent and shows them actually agree and consent then its fine 



Prometheus_Fox said:


> If it exists, there's porn of it.


for some reason my mind goes to an alternative of "theres a porn of it, it has a slight chance of existing" idk why


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Dec 15, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> furbait


mastfurbate


----------



## Juju-z (Dec 15, 2018)

Anything that is popular is going to be sexualized by the people who grew up with it, and the perverted adults who grow to like it. Pokemon is a multi generational thing that has been running so strongly that it will likely still be popular when the youngest member of this forum is 90, assuming something major does not happen that upsets the cultures of the world. 

Most of the living generation like pokemon in some way, ergo, a massive source of porn artist. 



MadKiyo said:


> If "you're an adult and you still play X?" is asked, I think it's reasonable to guess that X is rule34'd in some way, direct correlation aside.



Isn't that mentality of adults only being able to do things like get drunk something only children and teens have? I figured most adults would have grown out of that silly idea.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 15, 2018)

Juju-z said:


> Anything that is popular is going to be sexualized by the people who grew up with it, and the perverted adults who grow to like it. Pokemon is a multi generational thing that has been running so strongly that it will likely still be popular when the youngest member of this forum is 90, assuming something major does not happen that upsets the cultures of the world.



heres hoping!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 15, 2018)

Because there are too many degenerates on this planet, that's why. And unlike the furry fandom Pokemon is quite popular amongst the mainstream community as well.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Because there are too many degenerates on this planet, that's why. And unlike the furry fandom Pokemon is quite popular amongst the mainstream community as well.


can i see your internet history?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 15, 2018)

Absolutely not for I am pure and innocent. At least that's what I tell everyone. :V


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 15, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> can i see your internet history?


*intense sweating*


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 15, 2018)

Salazzle is stupid thicc.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 15, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> Salazzle is stupid thicc.


salazzle is nintedo's Okay to the furry community to draw smut.


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 15, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> salazzle is nintedo's Okay to the furry community to draw smut.



Like we needed their permission in the first place.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2018)

Every brand will have Rule 34 done to it.

Even just a blob will get Rule 34'd. People can and will find a way.


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Every brand will have Rule 34 done to it.
> 
> Even just a blob will get Rule 34'd. People can and will find a way.



I've seen a Mountain Dew can engaged in coitus with a milk bag.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2018)

Cyroo said:


> I've seen a Mountain Dew can engaged in coitus with a milk bag.


I've seen a car and a trash can. :V


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I've seen a car and a trash can. :V



Oh baby, that's so hot.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 17, 2019)

I like the anthro canines most... And sometimes lopunny


----------



## Glairdron (Jan 17, 2019)

Think it boils down to the fact that Pokemon is ultra-popular, one of the biggest franchises in the entire world (in fact, I think I read somewhere that it's the all-time best-selling franchise in history). There's also a massive variety of raw material to work with, from whatever type of animal you might like, to more fanciful and weird creatures, and of course an array of human characters that is now also very broad (though not as broad as the selection of Pokemon, of course). Also the designs tend to be high quality and very appealing, which make them lots of fun for artists to play with, NSFW or not.


----------



## Darin Waller (Jan 17, 2019)

I mean, have you seen Gardevoir? XDD



CrookedCroc said:


> Because GameFreak knows that furbait sells...


I'd say I agree, except Riolu is a baby Pokemon |'D


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2019)

Plus, you can even get fun latex and rubber pokemon suits, and not even all of them custom. It's hard to top that!


----------



## LatexHorse (Jan 24, 2019)

Simo said:


> Plus, you can even get fun latex and rubber pokemon suits, and not even all of them custom. It's hard to top that!


That would be so cool!


----------



## LatexHorse (Jan 24, 2019)

Now I want to get a catsuit for this aswell^^


----------



## Clippit (Feb 12, 2019)

I've found this days ago and thought it'd be related somewhat :v (content warning yadda yadda)


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 12, 2019)

Clippit said:


> I've found this days ago and thought it'd be related somewhat :v (content warning yadda yadda)


I just found that and wanted to share it here too! 

The Lucario is really cute...


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 12, 2019)

Clippit said:


> I've found this days ago and thought it'd be related somewhat :v (content warning yadda yadda)



The real reason pokemon keeps selling


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 12, 2019)

Nothing is safe from rule 34. It was difficult seeing something from my childhood sexualized like that at first but after a while you go numb from it all XD


----------



## luffy (Feb 12, 2019)

because pokenmans


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Feb 25, 2019)

Because you gotta lewd em all


----------



## KEWB89 (Feb 25, 2019)

I mean, aside from the elephant in the room of it appealing to furries, it's also an enormous franchise in general. I've read somewhere that more money has been made on Pokemon than on Star Wars.


----------

